# [SOLVED] Windows 8 wont let me save advanced options for boot?



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

I went to msconfig > boot > advanced options
I changed number of processors to 2.
I change memory to 8192.
I have an i3 dual core processor, and 8gb of ram.
The cpu count saves. But when I reboot and go back into msconfig the memory is back at 0 instead of 8gb. 
Any help?


EDIT:
I tried using a smaller number. I used 4000 instead of 8192.
I applied and reboot. Then I looked at msconfig again.
It didnt save the 4000, but instead replaced it with 904.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 wont let me save advanced options for boot?*

Boot into Setup (Bios) to make changes. If your video card uses shared memory, you will not be able to assign the full 8GB. If you're going to use a smaller number, make it less the 4GB (eg) 3.99 GB


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 wont let me save advanced options for boot?*

Be sure to understand that these options are designed for testing and diagnostic purposes, not general use. With the options unchecked (default state) the OS will use all CPU cores and all installed memory (subject to other limitations). The options are to limit the number of cores or memory used. There are web sites all over the Internet that have this wrong.


----------



## breebreebran31 (Jul 5, 2011)

LMiller7 said:


> Be sure to understand that these options are designed for testing and diagnostic purposes, not general use. With the options unchecked (default state) the OS will use all CPU cores and all installed memory (subject to other limitations). The options are to limit the number of cores or memory used. There are web sites all over the Internet that have this wrong.


That's good to know. 
Thanks!


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 8 wont let me save advanced options for boot?*

You're welcome if your issue(s) is solved please use the thread tools above and mark the thread as solved.


----------

